# I feel like jumping out in a busy street



## ItWasEasierToSayYesTo (May 27, 2010)

My husband is a very sweet person when he wants to be. But he is also very lazy in terms of working for money. We are leaving with his parents right now, so he cleans the house while they are at work. I work currently, as a civilian and in the Military.

He likes to spend everyone money, except his own. He has lost his sex drive. It's been a year since we have had sex, which for me is driving me nuts because I think I may be addicted. To the point where... I feel angry (violently angry) when I think about it. I tried explaining it to him, but he became defensive and said, "You need to talk to a doctor because that's not right. You're being stupid."

I really feel anxious, very moody. I have a plan to move out without him, telling him he can't join me till he shows me that he is responsible. He ended catching wind of that and said that he'd get a devorice if that happened, even though I told him that I wouldn't want to end the relationship, it's just it's taking its toll on me.

I'm not a perfect woman, either, though. I've cheated on him three times in the past. My reasons for doing it are all listed above. He has always been like this since I met him in 2005. He liked to constantly think about himself. We never go out and we are constantly stuck at home.

Help me. Please, I don't have anyone to talk to about this, and if you have the time, I'll be happy to tell you everything.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

even if your reasons for cheating were justified at the time, it still complicates things. his feelings are no less severe. 

what are his reasons for not working?


----------

